
Ask HN: What is going on with Tesla's website? - siruncledrew
First I was getting an &quot;Access Denied&quot; HTTP 403 error page when trying to view vehicles, which I managed to work around by changing &#x27;?redirect=yes&#x27; to &#x27;?redirect=no&#x27;, and now I am getting the same Access Denied blank page for the &#x27;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tesla.com&#x2F;&#x27; homepage.<p>What&#x27;s up with the jankiness today?
======
hndamien
Cybertruck release?

